# Before there was HTML, there was DOS. It is 2013.



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

How to insert photos in a forum topic or topic reply?
First you need to upload the images online on a site like <span style="text-decoration:underline"><em><strong>photobucket, flickr, google picasa </strong></em></span>and so on. After your images are done uploading, which is absolutely a waste of time when home,copy the link of the image you want to insert first and spend so much times your mushrooms decompose and go back to the topic/reply all the way back?????. Now click on the little image icon from the menu, simple enough if you have 14 hours to post a a picture, past too much trouble, the link in the “Image URL” field and click on the “Apply Image” button Blah blah blah blah blah. You should see the image link wrapped in the necessary tags, or you could add "add a photo to post button. Repeat until you are done inserting photos or age 20 years posting one picture. After you are done writhing your topic/reply content click “Submit” and you will see the image displayed in your replay/topic and you can still use a Commodore 64 with 300 baud modem..


----------

